# Help breeding morio worms?



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay so ive decided to breed morio worms and I have isolated some and theyre pupating and I have 1 beetle (came in the tub as a beetle ) ive seperating them up into three containers: worms, pupating ones and beetles, ive gave them hides, apple and a bedding of wheat bran 

My questions are do I have to heat the worms and pupating ones or just the eggs and beetles? Also is there anything else I should know about breeding these? 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I've started to attempt to breed some myself, how long long did you have yours isolated before they pupated?


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> I've started to attempt to breed some myself, how long long did you have yours isolated before they pupated?


They had already pupated in the tub when I bought them because of the hot weather we are having I guess, one had even turned into a beetle


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

EddieWood said:


> They had already pupated in the tub when I bought them because of the hot weather we are having I guess, one had even turned into a beetle


You sure they're morios and not giant meal worms? I've read that morios will only pupate once they've been isolated, unless that's wrong.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> You sure they're morios and not giant meal worms? I've read that morios will only pupate once they've been isolated, unless that's wrong.


There werent many, I heard that they can pupate without being isolated but it takes a long time

Breeding Superworms

It says there under the topic "isolation" that" Unlike mealworms, superworms will not "normally" pupate into beetles in the tank they are housed in. (Not in a timely manner anyways. It will take much longer!) So what most of us have learned is that isolating them is the way to go."


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

EddieWood said:


> There werent many, I heard that they can pupate without being isolated but it takes a long time
> 
> Breeding Superworms
> 
> It says there under the topic "isolation" that" Unlike mealworms, superworms will not "normally" pupate into beetles in the tank they are housed in. (Not in a timely manner anyways. It will take much longer!) So what most of us have learned is that isolating them is the way to go."


Fair play, I've had a couple isolated but they're just not having it :/

Cheers for that link, looks handy as :censor:, be reading that later.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Just had a quick read of it and the temperatures they say are pretty similar to meal worms.
I've got two meal worm colonies on the go at the min and I've not used any heat what so ever. They're doing fine too, got more worms than I can shake a stick at, although still small but they're growing pretty fast.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> Fair play, I've had a couple isolated but they're just not having it :/
> 
> Cheers for that link, looks handy as :censor:, be reading that later.


Are you heating them? I know that was one of my questions but maybe thats what they need? Also try changing their diet in the isolation tubs?

The link has times that it should take for them to pupate


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Just had a quick read of it and the temperatures they say are pretty similar to meal worms.
> I've got two meal worm colonies on the go at the min and I've not used any heat what so ever. They're doing fine too, got more worms than I can shake a stick at, although still small but they're growing pretty fast.


In case you didn't see it.

I've not tried using any extra heat for the morios, I could try stick a couple on a hea tmat, see what happens


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> In case you didn't see it.
> 
> I've not tried using any extra heat for the morios, I could try stick a couple on a hea tmat, see what happens


I didnt see that, but it says at that link:

" The largest difference between the 2 species is heating. Mealworms do very well at room temperature (around 70° F) whereas superworms do better when temperatures are maintained in the high 70 - low 80° F range. When these insects are kept at cooler temperatures, they often will not reproduce, and eggs/larvae will die. Temperature is one of the keys to keep in mind when you will be breeding these insects!"


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

EddieWood said:


> I didnt see that, but it says at that link:
> 
> " The largest difference between the 2 species is heating. Mealworms do very well at room temperature (around 70° F) whereas superworms do better when temperatures are maintained in the high 70 - low 80° F range. When these insects are kept at cooler temperatures, they often will not reproduce, and eggs/larvae will die. Temperature is one of the keys to keep in mind when you will be breeding these insects!"


Ooh I missed that bit. I'll stick a couple on a heat mat, see what happens in that case.


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

Goodluck, hope it goes well


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

EddieWood said:


> They had already pupated in the tub when I bought them because of the hot weather we are having I guess, one had even turned into a beetle


I'm sorry but almost certainly these are not morios. I have alot of experience in breeding/keeping morios, and even if there were just two in a tub it would be very unlikely they would pupate. Once morios are full grown worms they can live in that state for six months or more, and in my experience need alot more seperation space to pupate. 'Hot weather' is not relevant. 

If you want put up some pics of the worms, then I can tell you what you have.


----------



## Lizard155 (Jun 24, 2013)

*morio worms*

I have 3 morio beetles and 2 in the pupate stage. I have tried to keep them togethet but when I add a third I find one has been killed. Are they territorial? I can only get them to pupate by isolation in a dark warm area like my airing cupboard. If the worms find their way under my Gecko's mat without me finding them they can turn into beetles as well. I have never had any turn without being seperated awayand placed in isolation before.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

No they are not territorial. I usually keep 100 or more beetles in each tray.


----------



## Lizard155 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for confirming. I now have 5 getting along nicely.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Did these get confirmed as morios?? I've always had to isolate mine to get them to pupate.. Whats the best way of breeding them... I've read some many care sheets over the years I'm not really sure anymore.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lizard155 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Tiger. 
They are defo Morios. I place 1 in a container and put them in my airing cupboard. Anywhere dark and warm really. Leave them in there and they will pupate over a couple of weeks. Dragon farm seems to have hundreds of them so he/she is possibly a good person to talk to.
Good luck


----------

